# Think this will work?



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I tried making a flyer tonight and I think it turned out ok, should a make a couple more?? it cost me about $10 (including the 1/2 emt conduit, white, black and pink paint) and I could still make about 4 more with the materials I have left. I picked up some tyvek left over from when we sided our house, used election signs for the body and coat hangers for the wing support and the part to stick into the emt.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

hangers may bend but should work


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Have any of you ever noticed 98% of sno geese dont have pink beaks, nor orange.

LOL

Good job bud, looks good. anything to fool them buggers.


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a nice poster :lol:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, Bill, wow. You cant even see it.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Tell me that was purely coincidental..........the poster being directly behind the flyer........ :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think it looks good. How long did it take you?

I have a few around I might sell you for pretty cheap. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

When I was taking the picture I noticed that poster but I figured I would leave it for everyones enjoyment. It took about 2 hours but thats waiting 20 mins every time I painted it and watching tv at the same time. Without painting it start to finish maybe 15-20 mins.



USAlx50 said:


> I have a few around I might sell you for pretty cheap. let me know if you're interested.


what do you want for them?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is what you can use for your wing spars: http://www.intothewind.com/shop/Repair_ ... -32_FG_Rod


----------

